# Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I-Studio-Oct 17 to 24 Reduced to $100



## icydog (Sep 22, 2015)

Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I. 
Studio Villa
October 17-24, 2015
$700 

$400

$100

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ctdds-marriotts-desert-springs-villas-i/

Contact me at icydog@comcast.net 

I can take PayPal if you will pay the fees.


----------



## icydog (Sep 23, 2015)

Reduced for fast rental only $400.


----------



## icydog (Sep 26, 2015)

*Reduced to $200*

That's right, $200


----------



## icydog (Sep 28, 2015)

icydog said:


> That's right, $200



*How about $100 for the week?* Its a beautiful place and great for a golf getaway!


----------



## toansem (Sep 28, 2015)

*I would like to take it.*

I sent you an email at your address.  Please contact me if it's still available.
Thank you.


----------



## klpca (Sep 28, 2015)

Next, if toansem passes.


----------



## presley (Sep 28, 2015)

Third. Email sent.


----------



## pchung6 (Sep 28, 2015)

Forth. Pm sent.


----------



## icydog (Sep 29, 2015)

klpca said:


> Next, if toansem passes.



Toansem just passed.  I sent you a PM and an email.  You're number 2.


----------



## nicfalc (Sep 29, 2015)

*Still Available????*

Still Available?


----------



## Here There (Sep 29, 2015)

This unit comes with free weekday Spa entrance at the JW!


----------



## klpca (Sep 29, 2015)

It's my lucky day! Just sent you a pm.


----------



## icydog (Sep 29, 2015)

*Rented*

The unit has been rented by number 2 on the list!   

*Congratulations to KLPCA (aka Kit)! *


----------



## icydog (Sep 29, 2015)

duplicate sorry.


----------



## klpca (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks so much for your generous offer! It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## icydog (Sep 29, 2015)

klpca said:


> Thanks so much for your generous offer! It is greatly appreciated.



I hope you and your Mom have a marvelous time.


----------

